# Gazetteer of the Grotesque: a collection of the tragic, comic, and unnatural for 5e



## vivsavage (Feb 11, 2018)

Coming soon to a Kickstarter near you! The Gazetteer of the Grotesque is a book for 5th Edition detailing a region plagued with the truly unique and bizarre. A crazed wizard/scientist has spent years dissecting, assembling, and mutating different creatures to achieve a perverse goal. The town of Maidenstone lies at the center of this madness, surrounded by a virtually impenetrable winter storm, trapping the citizens of the town and a nearby tribe of barbarians and smugglers in an ongoing horror.

Complete with dozens of the most original NPCs and monsters to see print in an RPG supplement, the Gazetteer of the Grotesque is also a sandbox setting easily adapted to virtually any fantasy campaign.

Below are some sample creatures (still under revision).


----------



## vivsavage (Mar 20, 2018)

Here are some more. I"ll bet you can guess what the inspiration is...


----------



## vivsavage (May 11, 2018)

Here a work-in-progress map for the campaign. I really love the work my artists are creating!

View attachment D2LnO1K.jpg


----------

